# Looking for "Beware ..." in a whisper



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

I can Make one using my own voice lol... In my childish voice, or do u want me to warp it and make it sound like a Monster?


All is done


----------



## HauntedInSeattle (Sep 5, 2003)

You're so nice!!

I guess I'm looking for a creepy, whispered, drawn-out "Beware". If you'd like, I can send the MP3 that I have with the music in the background.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

alright
ummm
[email protected]

All is done


----------

